# New Smoke Hollow 44241G2



## gil-b-q (Feb 8, 2013)

I recently upgraded from the ECB to the big Smoke Hollow (Number 8 I think). So far I've only done a shoulder, 10# of wings and and about 150 Moink Balls (all for a Super Bowl party). Here are my initial thoughts...













IMG_20130120_150821_777.jpg



__ gil-b-q
__ Feb 8, 2013






*Likes:*

*1) *Space (obviously). The ECB was pretty small, though a great 1st smoker for a newbie.

*2)* Temp control. It is winter here in Upstate NY, so I may have to modify come Summer (I modded the ECB with a needle valve to be able to get the temp DOWN to 225). I could get this down low enough (225-240) for the shoulder, but had no problem running around 275-280 for the Scarbelly wings. It was about 20 outside at the time.

*3)* Solid build. So far this thing is a tank. Doors latch securely and it is very stable. Easy enough to assemble with the help of my 12 year old son (who now runs the ECB)

*4)* Price was right. Picked it up on sale at Gander Mountain for $300 in store, so I didn't have to worry about damage from shipping.

_*Concerns:*_

*1)* Chip trays. There are 2, they're small, and not very heavy duty. I used to burn chunks in the ECB (it has a HUGE bowl for the chips) so I would go a long time without having to add wood. The trays are small enough that you need to use the little chunks in the bottom of the bag or chips. The thinner box construction also runs HOT, so I feel like I'm adding chips frequently. I intend to switch out the stock trays for those cast iron ones you can buy at Home Depot to use on the grill. I'll let you know how that works out.

*2)* Fuel consumption. Uses a bit more propane than the ECB for the same "cook". This may be an early assessment as I haven't smoked a lot on it yet, so I will update this after a few more smokes. I expected this anyways.

_*Overall:*_

At this point I am very pleased with this unit. It came down to this or the Smoke Vault by Camp Chef, and I really liked the build quality and dual door design of the Smoke Hollow for the same (sale) price. I'll continue to update this thread as I get more experience with the unit and let you know what mods I've made and how they worked out.

Jeff


----------



## wyatt (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff, would you mind posting a pick of the inside? I have this available at a local farm supply , but I have not seen it open in the pic on the box and they do not have it assembled in the store. Thanks


----------



## wyatt (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff, would you mind posting a pick of the inside? I have this available at a local farm supply , but I have not seen it open in the pic on the box and they do not have it assembled in the store. Thanks


----------



## wyatt (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeff, would you mind posting a pick of the inside? I have this available at a local farm supply , but I have not seen it open in the pic on the box and they do not have it assembled in the store. Thanks


----------



## aland (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Wyatt, go to "calling all smoke hollow 44" smoker owners" pg  2 and you can get a look at the inside of the upper box. I have the one pictured above. There's lots of room (approx 7cu ft) and the lower has 2 tubes running front to back. The 2 chip/chunk pans are decent size but  I have used a cast iron pan and a cheap  9x9 cornbread pan. If you go to the above mentioned group, there are quite a few posts and that might help you some. If you have any questions, you're welcome to holler at me about things I've learned as well as some of the other owners. Alan Hawkins(aland).


----------



## wyatt (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for the multiple posts.  Anyway, I have a plan, since I have decided this is the smoker for me. Thanks for the info Aland...


----------



## wyatt (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for the multiple posts.  Anyway, I have a plan, since I have decided this is the smoker for me. Thanks for the info Aland...


----------



## aland (Mar 22, 2013)

Just don't blame me! I hope you read the posts on this thread. Anyway, I hope you're happy with it. You will need some door sealer maybe. Some use RTV gasket sealer. I ordered some tape (Big Green Tape) haven't applied it yet but I tried the rope gasket and it came off so I went with the tape. If you are curious about it, I got it from HighQue who makes it for Big Green Eggs.They sold me scraps cut to the measurements of my doors cheaper than a new roll. They were in Tulsa but moved to Phoenix. Also, if you can't get your temps (flame ) low enough, light on HI, turn back toward OFF and you can get lower than low almost a pilot light flame. Good luck, Alan Hawkins


----------

